# Hot Pants - DIY Gynecological Herbal Remedies



## johnnymarie (Feb 6, 2014)

have you ever found yourself knocked the fuck up, wishing you had a way to get the spawn of satan out of your uterus without shelling out big bucks or having your vag invaded by someone with a questionable medical degree?
do you ever wish you had something without 98 gross chemical ingredients to stuff up your junk in order to rid yourself of a gnarly yeast infection?
this is a link to a pdf file of a radass canadian DIY gynecology zine.. by babes, for babes.
empower yourself with knowledge of the female anatomy (dudes too!) and don't let anyone tell you what the fuck to do with your pussy!! <3
http://www.indybay.org/uploads/2010/04/06/hotpantz.pdf


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 6, 2014)

johnnymarie said:


> have you ever found yourself knocked the fuck up, wishing you had a way to get the spawn of satan out of your uterus without shelling out big bucks or having your vag invaded by someone with a questionable medical degree?
> do you ever wish you had something without 98 gross chemical ingredients to stuff up your junk in order to rid yourself of a gnarly yeast infection?
> this is a link to a pdf file of a radass canadian DIY gynecology zine.. by babes, for babes.
> empower yourself with knowledge of the female anatomy (dudes too!) and don't let anyone tell you what the fuck to do with your pussy!! <3
> http://www.indybay.org/uploads/2010/04/06/hotpantz.pdf



this shit makes me cringe ever since i saw a video of an abortion.
i feel bad for chicks who has to go through this.


----------



## katiehabits (Feb 6, 2014)

The title of this thread through me off so I opened it. I was not expecting to find a PDF of Hot Pants haha. That zine is a great resource spread that shit!


----------



## nvasv (Feb 6, 2014)

Hot pants is definitely one of my favorite zines.


----------



## johnnymarie (Feb 6, 2014)

word!! i'm really glad other ladies know about hot pants! i really wanna photo copy the shit out of it and hand it out at the next First Fridays in kc!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 6, 2014)

Matt Derrick submitted a new file to the downloads section:

Hot Pants Zine - don't let anyone tell you what the fuck to do with your pussy!!



> A thorough classic on tried and true herbal treatments for common gynecological problems, as well as great basic sexual health info. The 50 odd page pamphlet starts with "Patriarchy sucks. It's robbed us of our autonomy and much of our history. We believe it's integral for women to be aware an in control of our own bodies." The sections include: Body Mapping (in brief), About Menstruation, Love in the Age of Aids, 35 years of fertility, STDs and Other Aliens, The Ovaries and the Uterus,...



Read more about this download...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 6, 2014)

as you can see i added a copy to our zine collection here at stp... also changed to title so it's easier to find for people that are searching for this. hope you don't mind


----------



## johnnymarie (Feb 6, 2014)

not at all


----------



## johnnymarie (Feb 6, 2014)

i didn't know THERE WAS A ZINE AND BOOKS SECTION.
that is probably where i will spend the next four days.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 10, 2014)

johnnymarie said:


> i didn't know THERE WAS A ZINE AND BOOKS SECTION.
> that is probably where i will spend the next four days.



hehe well, if you have any contributions, we'd sure appreciate it!


----------



## MamaSow (Sep 5, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> Matt Derrick submitted a new file to the downloads section:
> 
> don't let anyone tell you what the fuck to do with your pussy!!



This is why I finally registered. Yup. Not evah not never. Sovereignty over our bodies (no matter the gender or non-gender) is a basic human right. Too bad we can't take it for granted yet.

Thanks for this radicalness affirmation.


----------

